# Fiance visa refused :( what next



## lasanja (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello everyone. One sad girl here 

Yday I got my UK fiance visa refusal. I applied online on 13 April 2016. The reasons they gave us are following:

1. You have provided no evidence that you have made plans to get married in UK. 

We provided following: dress and ring receipts, email confirmation from council office that we booked the wedding, stating date and time of ceremony together with our names, and receipt that ceremony booking is paid. In our introduction letters we both stated that we are planning small wedding without too much expenses since we are saving to buy a property. I dont see how this is "no evidence".

2. We were told that we didnt send right payslips and bank statements. They said from all financial documents we only sent payslips from March 2015 to February 2016 and and bank statements for same period.

We sent payslips from March 2015 to March 2016 - last one being on 20 March 2016, and signed by owner of company on 5th April 2016. Most of them were from old employer and one was from new employer. We provided original bank statements from 5 January 2015 to 24 March 2016 sent by the bank, on which you can clearly see every months salary. We also provided his savings bank statement.
We provided original contract of employment from existing employer and his last payslip (its only for 1 month since he just started working there permanently dating 20/3/2016 and signed by owner on 5/4/2016) plus P60 for this year.
We provided letter from an old employer explaining how long he worked there, that he was permanently employed, why he left, how much was he earning, as well as original payslips for 11 months prior to new job.
Its important to say he was and is earning enough money to sponsor me.
None of the paperwork was older than 28 days from online application.

3. English Language Requirement

I have provided Cambridge English Entry 3 Certificate (B1) which was taken on December 2014 and issued 29/01/15. I was not aware that this document is not valid after 6/4/2015 because I was previously informed it was valid for 2 years and OK this can be my own fault for not paying attention to it prior to applying for visa.
Therefor I applied today to retake the test on 14th July this year, which is in few days.

I was wondering does anyone know is it worth appealing in my case, since im sure the first 2 reasons are not valid, and the last one well it was our own fault.
Also, can anyone tell me how long this appealing process takes?
And if we dont appeal, if my fiance comes to my country of residence (Bosnia and Herzegovina) and we get married here, can we reapply for spouse visa straight away since this one is refused.

One more important question: They kept most of our paperwork, i got only some of it back. Like property report is kept with them, does that mean I need to get one again in case I decide to apply for spouse visa. Or do I need to write to them somehow and how to get them back?

Any suggestion and help is welcome 

Thanks in advance.

Sanja


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

The Forum members will need to see, 1. a copy of the denial letter or, 2. the exact wording ( word for word) of your denial letter. This will help moderators and members to fully understand the reasons for the denial.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I assume you clearly specified that you were submitting financial evidence for Category B? It sounds like you did not include a letter confirming employment from his current employer, which is required. Only submitting the original employment contract is not sufficient.

Just submit a new application, you will lose an appeal on at least the third count (English language requirement) and most likely the second as well, as the ECO's decision to refuse was correct based on the evidence you provided. Also, having a marriage certificate would invalidate the need to show proof of a nebulous 'intent to marry' requirement, so yes, it might make sense under these circumstances to submit an application for a spouse visa after you are married.

Document return request:

https://www.gov.uk/visa-documents-returned

Make sure you send in photocopies of any original documents so that they can return the originals to you and keep the copies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kensP-51 said:


> The Forum members will need to see, 1. a copy of the denial letter or, 2. the exact wording ( word for word) of your denial letter. This will help moderators and members to fully understand the reasons for the denial.


Please understand that moderators on this forum are not moderators because of any special knowledge they may have & aren't to be considered experts at all.

Yes they might have knowledge in some areas - but not necessarily any more than other members, and their comments carry no more weight & should be relied upon no more than any other member's.

This is a discussion forum, where all members have a valid & equal voice.


----------



## lasanja (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for ur help guys. If anyone else has some suggestions feel free to write.


----------



## lasanja (Jan 5, 2015)

Btw is there any time i need to wait before i can reapply for spousal visa since this one was refused?


----------

